# Cruising / street racing etc



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

any of you into that?

just i noticed on another topic saying a few members on here are into cars etc.........

ive been into the modifying car scene for a while, next year hoping to get an imported del sol


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

I like cars but i hate boy racers.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

not really into cars much matey love bikes tho


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

boy racers / cruisers and street racers are different things mate, and they hate people stereo typing them as boy racers

in my opinion a boyracer is a nob that only gets **** from halfrauds and rags it round town but the car looks **** and couldnt beat a coffin dodgers car

me mate was gunna sell his escort rst and get a bike mainly made from carbon fibre, but decided against it in the end like, menna be a mint bike though


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

In the States street racing is common.

Lots of people die from this. They usually are really young guys.

Usually they either get out of control or run red lights and centerpunch some innocent victom.

The news is first to report this in the headlines. With full pics of graphics too.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Deano! said:


> next year hoping to get an imported del sol


Now that is a small car.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

Nah, am a bikes man too, both kinds


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

prefer me fast cars. still think tis funny gettin the corsas and saxos trying to have a go


----------



## snap (Sep 21, 2004)

yeah im in miltonkeynes quite a bit of street racing up here now tho! definately good fun and cheaper than a track day lol

the difference between boy racers and street racers:

boy racers hammer it twice as fast as they or there car and there burberry hats can handle

in the day when theres public about!

street racers go to quiet locations or private roads and close the roads down if they can or at tleast stop when you see publics cars on the road

the golden rules is take your own life in your hands by all means thats werte the adrenalin comes from but never risk anyone elses

if 2 of you are racing and you crash tuff **** you made the choice you had your fun pay the price but if you hit an innocent driver then you should pay for that all yourlife!!

thats just what i go by i see no point in trying 2 save my pride beating a saxo off the lights if it means killing some one

p.s cars a 1.25 16 fiesta zetec full race tune 118bhp thinking bout van aken turbo conversion


----------



## evilbob (Sep 3, 2004)

Southend at the end of the month used to be good for car cruisers and to see some modified cars and best of all some **** hot ice

But I have not been there for the last couple of years so if it still good or not


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

I have to laugh at most of the kids in my area, they seem to spend all their spare cash "max powering" their civic/nova/corsa/punto/saxo and seem to forget about the engine. I Was following a fully kitted saxo and a civic last night and i could tell from their exhaust note (4 big tail pipes and a straight thru exhaust) that their cars had next to no power. But, they had massive bodykits, 18" wheels etc...

Anyway, we came to a straight and these guys were trying to race each other, so i just pulled out and left them both for dead... in my gf`s 1litre nissan micra!!!! HAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAA!

In the days when id be into modifying cars, id spend all my cash on making the car go quicker, but keep it standard. No point in having a car looking like it can do 200mph when it can barely do 60!


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

they think they're so cool with their "maxed" saxo vtr's (no vts's), corsa's, nova's, etc. wearing their little caps. They are the skinny guys with caps on the right way round driving around in 1st or 2nd gear around town. All show, no go!! I'd rather keep the styling subtle yet sporty and do up the engine department.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

What gets me is when they dont even bother sorting the suspension out. So you end up with a saxo, vetec fiesta or 306 with massive alloys, lexus rear lights (cos they dont look tacky now at all!), but when they accelerate, the whole car rocks back and forth like a see-saw. I guess it gives the driver a sense of being "thrown back in their seat" with the acceleration, but for completely the wrong reasons. It looks rediculous. Then, when they park up, their car look just like a 4x4 as the suspension is just the standard shocks/springs.

Usually a pair of lowered springs is only about 40quid, so why the hell cant they just fit them, rather than waste 100quid on a pair of crappy back lights? Would make the car look miles better and handle better.

kids eh?!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

i wouldnt say im either, ive got too much respect for my car to abuse it into a hedge (bollards are a differant matter).

but i do like to teach the boy racers some manners, you should respect an impreza. simple as, lol

and yeah i used to love modding.

my last car was a saxo VTR. magnex zorst+de-cat,green induction FSE boost valve, glitterball windows

now got a scooby turbo, standard except k&n induction and 14psi boost


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

big pete said:


> my last car was a saxo VTR. magnex zorst+de-cat,green induction FSE boost valve, glitterball windows


Those FSE boost valves are the biggest waste of money ever, i cant believe people actually buy them! lol.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

i was only 18 when i got it. i got it rolling roaded and it produced more power without it lol.

best thing i did to it was the de-cat pipe. less low down pull, but it opened up the top-end nicely


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

the calibra will be going in soon for a full zorst, manifold included (4,2,1) decat pipe then stright trhgouh staninless (prob magnex or janspeed)

When thats done, its gettin rolling roaded to see what zenvey throttle boddies can go on nicely.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

that should spell jenvey  i think


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> the calibra will be going in soon for a full zorst, manifold included (4,2,1) decat pipe then stright trhgouh staninless (prob magnex or janspeed)
> 
> When thats done, its gettin rolling roaded to see what zenvey throttle boddies can go on nicely.


Calibra? Problem with those though is that they are so cheapp to buy these days, you end up spending 1000quid on the car and by the time you add some decent wheels, exhaust, air filter & a tune up its doubled the cost of the car!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

yeah, but even standard, there pretty quick and underrated 

Mines a 96 N reg one, full black leather trim, worth 2.2-2.5k easy. Plus, will be keeping this motor for a while


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> yeah, but even standard, there pretty quick and underrated
> 
> Mines a 96 N reg one, full black leather trim, worth 2.2-2.5k easy. Plus, will be keeping this motor for a while


If it doesnt rot away on you first. Unfortunately they seem quite prone to rust. 

I remember years back I had a race with a bloke in a calibra turbo. I left him for dead, even though i had 4 mates in my 5 turbo. Poor bloke wasnt best pleased, and my mates were sh!tting themselves with the acceleration. But, it became the main topic of conversation at work for weeks afterwards!

But, if your planning to keep a car for a while, you`ll get your moneys worth out of the extras.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

If I just get some lowered springs, e.g. the Pi ones, and use them with the standard dampers/shock absorbers, does it mean the dampers will be squashed? Will I need a strut brace if I lower the car? Will just lowered springs make much difference or am I better off with the original springs? In order words, is it worth it just having the springs if I can't afford the full kit?


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

MatracaBergFan said:


> If I just get some lowered springs, e.g. the Pi ones, and use them with the standard dampers/shock absorbers, does it mean the dampers will be squashed? Will I need a strut brace if I lower the car? Will just lowered springs make much difference or am I better off with the original springs? In order words, is it worth it just having the springs if I can't afford the full kit?


You can use pi springs perfectly fine with stock shocks, i have done many times. The springs are usually progressive and will work fine.

You dont need a strut brace, they are only if your car is prone to flexing and you want to stiffen it up around the bends.

Lowered springs will improve the looks of the car no end, usually they drop it by 35mm and will stiffen it up no end. For the cash (usually 40->50quid per pair of springs) its well worth it. You can always buy uprated shocks at a later stage.

And... dont be tempted to just a coil of your stock springs! lol... ive tried it and it isnt recommended!


----------



## mdrury2003 (Dec 23, 2003)

Turbo what power was your 5 puttin out? I sold mine a while ago and thinkin about another... bhp per £££ 5's are by far the best and cheap tax! also thinkin of a calibra turbo or mr2 turbo


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

mdrury2003 said:


> Turbo what power was your 5 puttin out? I sold mine a while ago and thinkin about another... bhp per £££ 5's are by far the best and cheap tax! also thinkin of a calibra turbo or mr2 turbo


Ive still got my 5. Ive had it for 8 years now. At the time it was the quickest in the area and one of the few road going ones in the country to have the top end competely gasflowed/ported out. At the time it was putting out about 220bhp. Not bad for a 1.4! lol. Its down on power atm as its been off the road for the last couple of years. Im just getting it ready for the race track atm. Ive stripped the interior out and will be fitting a full roll cage in it this weekend. Then i`ll tune it all back up and MOT it ready for trackdays.

They are by far the quickest car you can buy for the money. Although, they are going up in price atm. I saw one in a garage the other day, competely stock with high mileage going for 2500quid, when a year back it would have only been worth 1000quid. But, you need to get an expert to check the car over before you buy it as too many of them havent been looked after and if you buy a bad one it will cost you a fortune to fix.

I used to buy/sell them, and specialise in tuning them up, and you can easily spend about 1500quid fixing one up into a good standard condition. But, the advantage is that you can get an extra 40bhp out of them for litterally 80p!!!!

If you want to know anything about them, just pm me. The calibra turbo is cheap now, as is the MR2 turbo. My mates dad flogged a lovely MR2 turbo, K-reg last year for £2500, and as Paul will probably tell you, they are pretty quick cars for the money. Depends really if you want to go for hot hatch or a sports car.


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

How does this sort of thing affect insurance? I take it it's going to go up if you mod your car, but by how much? Do people still want to insure you?


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, mines got no rust on it what so ever, its in show room condition matey, not even any dents, scratches on bodywork.

5 turbo = Renault??

Calibra turbo would leave that for dead without a problem, unless the 5 was done up to the bollocks and the calibra standard


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> 5 turbo = Renault??
> 
> Calibra turbo would leave that for dead without a problem, unless the 5 was done up to the bollocks and the calibra standard


To be honest, if both cars were stock then you would expect the caibra to be slightly quicker. I mean, the calibra is a 2litre 16v and does have 200bhp as standard, compared to the 5 turbo which is a much older 1.4 engine with only 120bhp as standard. But, even though the stock calibra has 80bhp more, its only 1 seconds quicker on the 0-60 as standard! Hardly "leaving it for dead".

Now. On the 5 turbo, you can get it upto about 160->165bhp simply by poking a hole in one pipe under the bonnet, and drilling the carb jet out to a 135. So, basically you have an extra 40bhp for nothing, which from experience makes a massive difference to the 0-60 time and 50->80 time. Hardly "done up to the bollocks", and certainly as quick as the calibra, whilst actually handling much better!


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

demon said:


> How does this sort of thing affect insurance? I take it it's going to go up if you mod your car, but by how much? Do people still want to insure you?


yeah, do u have to tell the insurance company for things you've done which dont affect the performance, things which are there for cosmetics? e.g. changing the style of the wheels from say standard 15" alloys to something the same size but different style.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

MatracaBergFan said:


> yeah, do u have to tell the insurance company for things you've done which dont affect the performance, things which are there for cosmetics? e.g. changing the style of the wheels from say standard 15" alloys to something the same size but different style.


Even if your modifications actually slow the car down you still have to tell the insurance company and they will refuse to insure you or hike the premium up.

I remember fitting a roll cage in a mini once. The alloy cage weighed quite a bit and slowed the car down no end. My insurance company hiked the premium up loads, even though it wasnt a performance mod, and it wasnt as if i was more likely to crash it.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

They just want your money. I guess they'll even hike up the insurance for things which make the car safer/ less nickable, e.g. better safer brakes, less valuable/cheaper wheels.

Anyhow, I just don't know which mods will not affect insurance. surely they won't increase the insurace for fitting some plastic/carbon fibre side skirts or just a small spoiler.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

cheater, you have yet to learn the power of the "5".

a mate of mine had one, (i had a VTR at the time which used to chase 2ltr cavs) and that "left me for dead"

renault fives if done carefully are quick and reliable


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

MatracaBergFan said:


> They just want your money.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> surely they won't increase the insurace for fitting some plastic/carbon fibre side skirts or just a small spoiler.


They certainly will. I dont see why though as in one argument they could say that they make the car more desirable for thieves. But, surely if you only have 3rd party it wont make any difference as they`ll never have to pay out. And, surely if you have spent a fortune on modifying your car you usually an enthusiast and will look after your pride & joy a lot better than someone who hasnt spent a fortune on mods.


----------



## mdrury2003 (Dec 23, 2003)

rollcages.... ha ha ha god insures hate them, i put one of the gt tuning chrome cages in my 5 and my premium went insane!! I argued for ages that is was actually a safety feature so should reduce my premium but they wouldn't have any of it.... dunno why 

Cheers turbo, i am fairly experienced in renault 5's but somebody elses experience and tuning tips can only be an added help. Will drop ya a pm if i decide to go for another 5


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

mdrury2003 said:


> rollcages.... ha ha ha god insures hate them, i put one of the gt tuning chrome cages in my 5 and my premium went insane!! I argued for ages that is was actually a safety feature so should reduce my premium but they wouldn't have any of it.... dunno why
> 
> Cheers turbo, i am fairly experienced in renault 5's but somebody elses experience and tuning tips can only be an added help. Will drop ya a pm if i decide to go for another 5


aha... the gt tuning ones, like ktec are really just for show, and just the rear cage arnt they? ive just forked out for a full multipoint FIA cage for mine. Looks like it will be fun fitting though! lol.

no probs.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, im not yet to learn the power of the 5.

A matr almost died on one a yr two weeks ago, in a big crash, when the back ewnd decided to take the front and hit 4 on coming cars.

Also, a VTR? lol, i leave the VTS for dead in mine? As far as i know, mine is 100% standard. My old XR2i used to leave VTS as well, and the calibre is much faster (mine is just the 2.0ltr 16v ecotek, ntohing unusal)

Must admit though, the cavs dont seem as fast?? perhaps weight difference?


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> lol, im not yet to learn the power of the 5.
> 
> A matr almost died on one a yr two weeks ago, in a big crash, when the back ewnd decided to take the front and hit 4 on coming cars.
> 
> ...


I thought both the xr2i and 2litre 16v calibra both did 0-60 in the 8 second bracket.... both certainly slower than a standard 5 turbo.... lol.

The 5 turbo is one of the best handling hot hatches ever. The only time you start getting problems in the handling department, is when muppets decide to lower it and end up screwing the balance up completely.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

cheater, id modded the VTr to about 120brake, and it was torquey as hell. it was a nice stepping stone from a metro 1.3 though. lol

turbo, your right about the handling on them though, lift-off oversteer was a **** though!!! just used to snap front to back


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Your right, a 5 turbo would leave my calibra, lol, im not saying it wont (i was talkin bout the calibra turbo at the time)

XR2i was about 140bhp when id finished b4 i sold it, standard o-60 was 8.9 (rollin road was about 7.9)

Calibra feels faster, and better geared, my ESTIMATE, lol, cos it aint been dynoed yet is around 7.2, because its only slightly behind a civic type-r


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

also neck and neck with a mr2 (just the normal 2ltr 16v import)


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> Your right, a 5 turbo would leave my calibra, lol, im not saying it wont (i was talkin bout the calibra turbo at the time)
> 
> XR2i was about 140bhp when id finished b4 i sold it, standard o-60 was 8.9 (rollin road was about 7.9)
> 
> Calibra feels faster, and better geared, my ESTIMATE, lol, cos it aint been dynoed yet is around 7.2, because its only slightly behind a civic type-r


unless the dyno is a real quality one those 0-60 would b quicker on a dyno as it doesn't always take into account the co-efficient of frictional losses from the road surfaces, air resistance, road?track gradient loads of factors that effect it really


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> Calibra feels faster, and better geared, my ESTIMATE, lol, cos it aint been dynoed yet is around 7.2, because its only slightly behind a civic type-r


Christ, what have you done to the calibra then? As stock they are 8 seconds 0-60.



Cheater2K said:


> also neck and neck with a mr2 (just the normal 2ltr 16v import)


Ahh, those used to be the days when id have the odd race with other drivers. One of the best was up against a nearly new lotus esprit turbo. He was in 2nd gear and so was I. We both floored it at the same time and I nearly piled in the back of him as I didnt expect my car to be so much quicker. Same thing happened with a ferrari 355. The ferrari sounded awesome though as he booted it, but most disapointing performance wise. Handling wise, I had a race with a company director who was in a brand new tvr griffith. I left him for dead around the bends, then on the straight after i had slowed down to let him catch up, he just couldnt pull away from me. He was most upset and in the end overtook on a blind bend as if to prove he was better. idiot.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

diary barry said:


> unless the dyno is a real quality one those 0-60 would b quicker on a dyno as it doesn't always take into account the co-efficient of frictional losses from the road surfaces, air resistance, road?track gradient loads of factors that effect it really


I didnt even know you could record a 0-60 on a dyno, as whenever ive had bikes dyno`d, they just get the rollers started, then wack it into 4th and redline it. How the hell can they get any traction on the rollers. I know in my 5, even with sticky yoko 195/40 tyres, the front wheels just light up in 1st & 2nd whenever i floor it. I blew the turbo once on it as they just span up like mad in 4th at about 100mph in the wet. scary!

big-pete - yep, the torque steer is mad, especially in the wet. You can overtake stuff without steering, just by using the accelerator! lol. One of the major disadvantages of having so much power on a fwd car.


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

what gets me is that some of these boy racers think that the more stickers on the car (motorsport, kenwood etc) the faster they think it goes.................strange eh


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

skizxi said:


> what gets me is that some of these boy racers think that the more stickers on the car (motorsport, kenwood etc) the faster they think it goes.................strange eh


lol... especially those "sponsership" stickers people seem to put down their doors. I saw some on a 4 door bog standard astra the other day. How i laughed. I mean, the kid had obviously never heard of blitz or spax etc.. let alone had any of the products fitted to his car.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

0-60 timer was with a rally timer, our of me brothers rally car, lol, (S16 Skip brown jobby)

Going in for full zorst and ecu remapping soon anyways  should be entertaining


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> 0-60 timer was with a rally timer, our of me brothers rally car, lol, (S16 Skip brown jobby)
> 
> Going in for full zorst and ecu remapping soon anyways  should be entertaining


Always fancied trying one of those timers. I guess its one of those which stick on the window screen and use inertia to record the acceleration. Not entirely accurate, but might explain why you got such a better figure than the manufactorers/car testers managed.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, ive siad b4, the calirbra was an estimate witht he rally timer, but on road use, its eqivilent with an mr2 N/A except mid range mine pulls away, the civic, leaves me to 60, then its sort of neck and neck in the distance.

lol, enough of this anyays, i might be acused of boasting bout my car? which i dont remember doing, lol.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

You`ll have to keep us informed of how many seconds the exhaust system knocks off the car. You`ll end up giving a ferrari a run for its money soon.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol turbo, im not claiming its a super car. but its a confortable car to drive, esp for a 20 yr old, Its 150bhp at the moment, with the manifold, and full zorst, and chipped your looking at 180-maybe 190 (also a good air flow here)

Then throttle boddies, if ive got the mo ney at the moment, 220bhp, i think it will be pretty quick, will do me for now. Untill insurance gets al ittle lighter.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> lol turbo, im not claiming its a super car. but its a confortable car to drive, esp for a 20 yr old, Its 150bhp at the moment, with the manifold, and full zorst, and chipped your looking at 180-maybe 190 (also a good air flow here)
> 
> Then throttle boddies, if ive got the mo ney at the moment, 220bhp, i think it will be pretty quick, will do me for now. Untill insurance gets al ittle lighter.


Sounds quite easy to get extra power out of. Most cars i know only seem to gain about 10bhp (at the most) with a full exhaust, decent air filter and a fueling remap. If its a turbo car, its even less...... until you start increasing the boost level.

Anyway, will be interested to see the dyno charts before & after. (not that im disputing it).

When i was 20 i could only afford a mini! lol.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

thats a big gain from a system plus mapping, you know most of the time chipping is a waste of money....any decent dyno company can remap the standard ecu to give the same amount as u'd get buyin another chip,

plus if that system gives u 30more mph at say 5000 rpm thats quality if its for the track but chances are it'll kill low end performance as it'll b too free flowing for a standard engine and not create enough turbulence to bring in sufficient fresh charge, only my opinion matey...its always worth a go, plus induction systems can make the engine run too cold limiting the atomization(sp.) of the air/fuel charge=less power and more importantly in this country poor in-car heating!!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Vauxhall engines are easy to get BHP out of. there very "asmatic" so to speak.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

not bein funny man, but vauxhall spent 0000's of pound developing the exhaust on their cars i know they have to adhere to emisions and noise laws but they still get as much power and reliability outta them as they seem necessary, i aint doubtin u as cars aint really my thing i study them at uni tho lol, just see the dyno print outs of the b4 and afer as u dont really wanna b sacrificing(sp) low down power as thats wghat u use in towns anyway


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

Get some proper cams on it, and take the cat off the exhaust if it has one. If you're going for serious power, you ought to be sticking lightened stronger valves springs, pistons, crankshaft on it, and get the crank balanced, you're looking at 1000's there though


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

blue printing an engine is the most effective way of getting power out of an engine without running into any problems,but as insanity says if u want some real power change the internals or just slap a turbo on


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Ive have to disagree with the above too. Firstly blue printing, putting a turbo on or anything else like that costs a fortune. For a non turbo car, the best gains for the cash are had from gasflowing/porting out the head/manifolds/carb (if its a carb car). On my 5 turbo, it cost me about 500quid all in, including the head gasket which was 80quid alone and a full oil change/new plugs. The place i used got 20% more flow through the top end of the engine, which effectively meant an extra 40bhp at the standard boost i was using. With a better flow through the engine, this meant that i got even greater gains when i increased the turbo boost. Not only that, throttle response and lower down power was increased too, meaning a lot less turbo lag.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

alot of these exhausts and induction kits have crazy power hike gains.

i ment to say claims not gains lol

about the combustion chamber temp... u dont have to worry about the mixture comin in too hot or cold as that'll b fine as like u said its more free-flowing, however as there is more mixture in there when the mixture combusts both all the valve are closed and there is no external air comin in... so the extra heat created from the more powerful combustion is dissapated through the cylinders pistons and rings etc, its fine on more modern cars usin engines made out of quality material with good cololing systems but with older cars it can lead to troulble


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Will be done, cams are planned along with throttle boddies, only the 235bhp ones though, i dont fancy paying the extra 8k for the 290+bhp ones, lol.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

diary barry said:


> fair play.... but i was sayin that blue printing is the only real effective way with out compromising reliability, with porting gas/flowing ur incresing the heat of the combustion chamber and can run into problems there, but i do agree that is a good way to gain proper power,
> 
> alot of these exhausts and induction kits have crazy power hike gains.


Well, you could have the free-ist flowing exhaust & induction kit known to man and you wont get much power gains if the head is really restrictive. I havent heard anything about gas flowing increasing the head of the combustion chamber, as its making the engine much more effeciant. Surely it would reduce the heat in the combustion chamber?

Blue printing only makes sure all the engine components are ideally matched and balanced, and from what ive seen doesnt actually give you much more power.

The first car I gasflowed was a mini 1100, and apparently it should have given it about 35% more power.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i must of editted myself instead on quoting??!!

anyway my recent post is just sbove cheaters


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

diary barry said:


> i must of editted myself instead on quoting??!!
> 
> anyway my recent post is just sbove cheaters


lol... yeah, your right about those mad claims.

Most "bolt on" tuners also claim silly figures, which are highly unrealistic. Which then mean people tend to think those figures are correct and quote them themselves. Like a k&n filter freeing up 6bhp, an exhaust system 20bhp and a remap 30bhp..... Its not until you actually get the car on the dyno you can really see what its producing.

Its like my R1. with all the mods ive done, most people claim it should have well over 150bhp. But, on the dyno its only giving 142bhp.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

142bhp on any bike is silly though, and dont forget, thats at the wheels as well, there 140bhp standard at the flywheel i belive them?


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> 142bhp on any bike is silly though, and dont forget, thats at the wheels as well, there 140bhp standard at the flywheel i belive them?


Well, at the wheel is the only power worth measuring really.

142brake is scary though when the bike weighs next to nothing. Bit unusable though as your constantly feathering the throttle (not throttling the feathers - thats the cock problem thread), whilst hanging over the front wheel trying to keep it down.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

bet its scary, ive rode a normal r1, and that was by far quick enough, didnt need anything else doing to it  lol, i hate tunnel vision at 180mph though :|


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i'm lookin for an r1 at the mo actually turbo! u know anyone with a damge repairable one? bit bored of my ninja now had it nearly 3 years,mines kickin out 99bhp at the wheel after k&n dynojet kit and full system not too bad really, bit lardy tho :-( ... rode my dads new blade its unreal nearly shat myself


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

Cheater2K said:


> bet its scary, ive rode a normal r1, and that was by far quick enough, didnt need anything else doing to it  lol, i hate tunnel vision at 180mph though :|


The tunnel vision is just your inability to focus properly at high speed, if you go out and do that speed all the time, your vision will gradually pan out. At the moment I can manage 160 with perfect vision, I need a quicker bike to push myself further


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

diary barry said:


> i'm lookin for an r1 at the mo actually turbo! u know anyone with a damge repairable one? bit bored of my ninja now had it nearly 3 years,mines kickin out 99bhp at the wheel after k&n dynojet kit and full system not too bad really, bit lardy tho :-( ... rode my dads new blade its unreal nearly shat myself


Was that a brand new blade? I'm hearing it's a brilliant bike, but boring compared to R1, GSXR1000 and ZX-10. I'm trying to decide between the blade and GSXR750 (I'm trying to be safe as I now have a kid)


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Insanity said:


> The tunnel vision is just your inability to focus properly at high speed, if you go out and do that speed all the time, your vision will gradually pan out. At the moment I can manage 160 with perfect vision, I need a quicker bike to push myself further


very true! when i first rode my old rgv and hit 110 i though i was in the millenium falcon or something!!

yeah the new blade, its naughty man!! aint rode any of the others so cant compare, i think u'll fins there wont b much difference between the gsxr blade zx10 and so on just what all the different mags say..... i'm sure they all have more than enough power to get u into plenty of trouble! lol

i'd go 4 a zx10 if i could afford or insure one,


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah, ZX10 are the same size as a ZX6 basically. At 9 grand, a little out my price range. I can get the honda dirt cheap, as I work for them  . But Gixxers are my favourite, I just love them!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Go for the honda mate, would be worth it 

Aas for damaged r1, there on in the back of this months auto trader, not much damage either, going pretty cheap.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Was that a brand new blade? I'm hearing it's a brilliant bike, but boring compared to R1, GSXR1000 and ZX-10. I'm trying to decide between the blade and GSXR750 (I'm trying to be safe as I now have a kid)


Well, i used to work for Honda, so have riden a few blades, but not this years model yet. I found the blade was very very easy to ride. Nice and smooth, awesome brakes, turned in nicely. But, boring as hell. It felt like an ancient fzr600 in comparison to my R1. Just no power what so ever and not exciting to ride.



diary barry said:


> i think u'll fins there wont b much difference between the gsxr blade zx10 and so on just what all the different mags say..... i'm sure they all have more than enough power to get u into plenty of trouble! lol
> 
> ,


Precisely. On the road, there is hardly anything in the top big bikes each year, but it seems each magazine prefers a different make. I remember back in 99, Performance Bikes said the R1 was the best, Superbikes said the zx9r was the best, another mag reckoned the blade was the best etc.. etc..



Cheater2K said:


> as for damaged r1, there on in the back of this months auto trader, not much damage either, going pretty cheap.


R1`s are very very light bikes, same as most newer bikes, so if you get a damaged one, you have to *seriously* watch it. The wheels shatter very easily, forks bend like mad and the frame twists so easy. I used to repair damaged bikes, so i know what im on about. R1`s are cheap now. You can pick up a 99 model like mine for 3k. I paid 5k for mine 2 years back. So, its hardly worth getting a smashed up one now.

If you were buying new, i think id seriously have to look at either the R1 or the ZX10 if you *had* to buy a big bike. But, for me, i think theres nothing better than a decent 600 for out & out road thrashing. Id just buy a 636 or a R6 and that would be more than enough for me.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

R6 are very very high on insurance (well, they are for a 20 yr old  )


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

Have to wait to see what Suzuki do with the gixxer thou first, whatever they come up with, it's bound to beat the R1, they always do. Gixxers forever!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

die hard gixer fan then sanity??

i'm not feelin that huge can they've put on it!!


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

MatracaBergFan said:


> If I just get some lowered springs, e.g. the Pi ones, and use them with the standard dampers/shock absorbers, does it mean the dampers will be squashed? Will I need a strut brace if I lower the car? Will just lowered springs make much difference or am I better off with the original springs? In order words, is it worth it just having the springs if I can't afford the full kit?


got this far and cant be ****d reading other replies

mate oif you buy springs alone, it will improve the car in the short run, it'll look and handle better, but the shocks arent made for the spring that shor so it has to be force changed kinda thing, if you go over a steep speed bump it can just fall out lmao has happened before

im not into nova's etc

the only car i can put in that league as standard is me mate MK2 fiesta lol yes that old, wide arch kit, chrome role cage, back seats removed on 18's rst engine and was originaly a 1.1 and hes only 19 so hes doin well, n he just bought a 2.0 cavvy super shipped lowered 100mm etc etc etc etc etc ...........

which ever member that put a hoinda civic in same league as novas corsas and saxos LMAO shame on you  planning on having me dads 1.4i 96 civic when i pass me test early next year 

and calibras ARE under-rated too, they are cheap to buy, and modifiers see that as a good oppertunity to buy a fast car for cheap so they're laffin like, and they have plenty of mods out there and can be quite fast

recently a guy broke the record for road legal sierra cosworth it has 150 more torque than a mcklaren F1 and done 201mph i know that seems fast but fr a cossie i would have thought a speed like that might have been achieaved a good while ago :S

the cruising scene up this end is mainly the lil boy racers in the FAKE burberry **** etc. i hang with the minority and try organise good events


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

turbo said:


> They certainly will. I dont see why though as in one argument they could say that they make the car more desirable for thieves. But, surely if you only have 3rd party it wont make any difference as they`ll never have to pay out. And, surely if you have spent a fortune on modifying your car you usually an enthusiast and will look after your pride & joy a lot better than someone who hasnt spent a fortune on mods.


i imagen they look at it as, if your paying money for exterior mods then your more than likely to be racing the car so more chance of crashing or something


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

Cheater2K said:


> lol turbo, im not claiming its a super car. but its a confortable car to drive, esp for a 20 yr old, Its 150bhp at the moment, with the manifold, and full zorst, and chipped your looking at 180-maybe 190 (also a good air flow here)
> 
> Then throttle boddies, if ive got the mo ney at the moment, 220bhp, i think it will be pretty quick, will do me for now. Untill insurance gets al ittle lighter.


what car you got?


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Deano! said:


> got this far and cant be ****d reading other replies
> 
> mate oif you buy springs alone, it will improve the car in the short run, it'll look and handle better, but the shocks arent made for the spring that shor so it has to be force changed kinda thing, if you go over a steep speed bump it can just fall out lmao has happened before


maybe you should have read all the replies. Cheater says he`s got a calibre 2.0l 16v.

springs wont just drop out unless you have fitted shortened springs, rather than standard size progressive springs like most lowered springs are. If you chop standard springs down they will drop out. Shocks wont just drop out unless the bolts work loose or they are shagged.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Shocks and springs are easy to change on the cally anyway  everything is easy to do, which is another strong point that i like about the car


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i am mad for cars and bikes,

i have a civic type r and a zx6rr! but all my money goes on these things!! lol


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

yeah, tell me about it


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

TypeR said:


> i am mad for cars and bikes,
> 
> i have a civic type r and a zx6rr! but all my money goes on these things!! lol


Indeed. I have a modified 5 turbo, a modified r1, a modified zx7r and a stock? vfr750, besides my bag o sh!te daily runaround diesel.

Did also have a mini cooper until last year then flogged that off as it was getting a bit silly having all these cars/bikes.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm wondering if a seat ibiza with the VW 1.9 TDi tuned to 163brake and 243lbs of torque will beat any of these cars on some country roads or dual carraigeway:

a standard civic type R

civic VTi

saxo vts

320

325

the fastest range/land rover

x type 2.5

Seat do a cupra r version with the same 1.8turbo and 1.9 tdi as in the golf/ audi tt/A4/A6/passat/etc. which aren't slow cars themselves. They also do one with the 1.9 130 brake but you cn tune it to 163brake (3 more brake than the cupra r version) whilst having a cheaper insurance group.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

nar, mate it wouldnt, lad here has one pushing 160bhp, my standard calibra leaves him for dead, and boss type r, lol, make it looks like hes standing.

The golf as it is at the moment isnt that good at handleing, the mk1/mk2 used to be but things have been added on and so forth and ruined it really.

Type r would also cane all them cars above anyway 

Prob you got with the diesel's, you just cant rev them enough, thats the problem youll have down the lanes.

1.8 turbo on the other hand, there the most tunable engine there is without havin to rebuild the bottom end, ive seen them running at 400bhp b4 now!!!! lol, i was pretty shocked like.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i dont know if u watch top gear, but they had a fabia vrs with the 1.9tdi 130brake against a mini cooper and the fabia easily overtook the cooper. I think the cooper version has the same engine as in the old shape 3 series compact/saloon.

The mini cooper was faster 0-60 but once on the move the fabia left the mini for dead.

I know the tdi has less brake but the type r only has about 140 or 150 lbs or something like that of torque whereas the tdi engine has 229lbs standard and 243lbs tuned. The idea being that the extra torque will be better for over taking.

I'd love to see the underated seat ibiza cupra r against a typr r or saxo vts


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Type R is 200bhp though, also has a vtec, and when that kicks in its bye bye, also the mini copper 0-60 isnt that good, about 8.9?? also top end very low.

The fabia RS is very tuned to 

I used to have a 1.9tdi tuned to the balls  there quick, but the type r would mince it, the cally would to, cos the midrange and top range pull is great, very high geared.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

but u'll only go half the distance cos the type r and calibra is crap on mpg. I reckon the tdi will get at least 40-45mpg when driven hard and 60+mpg if u drive like a granny lol

well for my next car i'm thinkin of the ibiza with tdi engine (not bad for insurance) but was also thinking of a civic with the 1.6 vtec engine (cos i'll never be able to afford the insurance on the type r). Which do u think would be better?


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

yeah i agree, lol, would beat us cos we would have to stop for fuel  lol

mins about 32-35mpg, i drive hard and somtimes like a granny, depends on the mood and what payin in my radio


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

so:

SAGA fm or classic fm = driving granny style!

country music, e.g. keith urban = proper driving. yeah baby!


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Looking at official manufactors figures, the standard golf tdi gt150 does 0-60 in 8.3 and the calibra 2.0 16v does it in 8 seconds. So, very little in it. You can chip the 150 golf upto 200brake nearly which is a massive increase, and thats not even mentioning torque. Personally, id be very interested to see how they compare on the road.

Ive driven several 130 golf tdi`s and a a3 130 tdi sport and they both felt pretty quick and responsive. They rev quite high for a diesel.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

turbo said:


> Looking at official manufactors figures, the standard golf tdi gt150 does 0-60 in 8.3 and the calibra 2.0 16v does it in 8 seconds. So, very little in it. You can chip the 150 golf upto 200brake nearly which is a massive increase, and thats not even mentioning torque. Personally, id be very interested to see how they compare on the road.
> 
> Ive driven several 130 golf tdi`s and a a3 130 tdi sport and they both felt pretty quick and responsive. They rev quite high for a diesel.


that's good!  i think the 1.9tdi engine in the smaller and less heavier seat ibiza might make it sub-8.0 second from 0-60.

chip to about 200brake!!! i thought u could only chip it to 163brake (I have seen a golf 130tdi chipped to 163brake)


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

well, i used to own a 160bhp one, lol, and that doesnt come close  esp mid range and top.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

MY civic type r is 0-60 in about 6.6 standard but i have uprated ehxaust and inudction kit, need a data chip and the vtec will kick in alot earlyer!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

Get a simple fuel controller for the V-tec, you can get top spec ones where you can change the V-tec kick in point anytime you want, plus you get a nice little gadget to fit next to the stereo


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Ive seen them about actuily, supposed to be better than the chip anyway


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

MatracaBergFan said:


> that's good!  i think the 1.9tdi engine in the smaller and less heavier seat ibiza might make it sub-8.0 second from 0-60.
> 
> chip to about 200brake!!! i thought u could only chip it to 163brake (I have seen a golf 130tdi chipped to 163brake)


It depends on the original car. The 1.9tdi on the golf for example comes as a 90, 100, 115, 130 or a 150bhp version. (or something along those lines.) You can chip a 90 upto about 115, a 130 upto 165 and a 150 upto 180 or something like that from memory, although different "chip" manufactorers/programmers will vary. The base figures they quote usually the max you can get without compromising the fuel economy, but you can get slightly more if you arnt bothered about that.



Cheater2K said:


> well, i used to own a 160bhp one, lol, and that doesnt come close  esp mid range and top.


Well, i dont expect it would come close to your calibra, as that seems to be supercharged without you knowing it or something. Are you sure yours isnt really the turbo version with a just a 16v badge on it as the peformance you are getting from it is drastically better than anyone else does!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

I know its not turbo, but its really strange, ive had a few peeps take it for a spin (all calibra ex owners, and 2 of them worked for vauxhalls) one actuly says its alo faster than his v6 used to be and asked what have i had done to it.

So now its making me wonder if somthign has ben done, i know its got a brand new head on it, cos you can see it in the engine bay, lol.

S16 isnt superchanged, just a 2.0 16v with a harmonic manifold.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> So now its making me wonder if somthign has ben done, i know its got a brand new head on it, cos you can see it in the engine bay, lol.


Sounds like you might be lucky mate! Maybe its had a gasflowed head fitted at some stage, but they are usually quite expensive, and something which whoever paid for it would certainly have mentioned to the next owner as a "feature".

Or... maybe its been thrashed like mad, so the head warped, and which ever cowboy fitted the replacement head skimmed it too much so the compression ratio is higher than standard!

Either way, sounds like you might be lucky there. Id get the rolling road place to have a look at it, as you really need to find out whats been done before you do any more mods else you wont know what works or not and could risk messing it up.

I took my zx7r to have it dynojetted when i first got it, and the bloke told me not to bother as it would cost too much cash, as the 7r is very fiddly to do and you`d have to spend weeks of dyno time setting it all up properly. Anyway, he gets it on the rolling road and its got the smoothest power curve he`s ever seen on a 7r and its producing more power than stock. So, he strips the carbs off and it turns out someone had already dynojetted it! The bike originally came from California, so i can only assume someone there had done it and spent a small fortune setting it all up - but a nice stroke of luck there for me!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

The car has been somones pride and joy, ive picked the car up in an auction, as it looks like a part-ex.

It will be going to the roling road b4 i do anything to the exhaust or ecu. So i can see what the power gains are really like, and to see what power its acutly running at.

But yeah, like you said, maybe a stage 1 head, mightof been cheaper then the proper counter part which wouldnt supprise me.


----------



## 99problems (Sep 1, 2004)

I drive an evo 7, got caught doing 130mph last friday.. so well im pretty much ****ed.. almost cried lol its my pride and joy!!! sigh


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

I used to borrow my boses evo7, rally art one pushing 500bhp import from japan (supposed to of been the first number 7 in the country, going back a few yrs now)

Id love to own one, my favourite car


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> But yeah, like you said, maybe a stage 1 head, mightof been cheaper then the proper counter part which wouldnt supprise me.


Yeah, but most people would just get a 2nd hand head for 100quid or something, rather than forkout counter part prices. Would be good if it has tho.



99problems said:


> I drive an evo 7, got caught doing 130mph last friday.. so well im pretty much ****ed.. almost cried lol its my pride and joy!!! sigh


You might get lucky mate. Was it a camera or were you pulled by plod? If you were pulled you might well get off.

I got pulled on my R1 last november when i undertook an unmarked cop car at 140mph in the rain. He pulled me and he wasnt best pleased, but let me off with a warning. A few years back I was also pulled in my 5 turbo by a cop. He had been chasing me for about 8 miles before I had to stop at some traffic lights and he caught up. He went ape, screaming at how he was doing 110 in his volvo t5 and I was out accelerating him so he couldnt keep up. This was in a 60mph zone. Anyway, went to court and i got 3 points for it when i was expecting a ban.

But, if you get flashed by a camera then you`ll get banned. I got 5 points for doing 71 in a 60mph zone on my bike. Nice clear evening, no traffic and hardly breaking the speed limit by much, but 5 points!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Its deffo a brand new head mate, not 2nd hand. Although might be a very very good recon. But with the power the car seems to have, which alot of people think its not right, then i dont really knwo


----------



## 99problems (Sep 1, 2004)

I got pulled by the plod, they were pretty nice to me about it, they said to me "you will get a summons thru the post" been 10days and nothing so not sure how long it will take.. hoping that something happens like their camera wasnt rly on and they were just telling me all that to scare me into slowing down hehe but I dont know... Pulled over straight away plus it was on a quiet 4 lane motorway at 11pm on a friday so not busy at all.. dont know what will happen


----------



## 99problems (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh and my car pushes 320bhp its funny when boy racers in their fiesta xr2i's pull up against me and start revving.. im about a mile ahead while their wheels are still spinning hehehehe


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Well, on the story of boy racers, and me mates nova, when i had me bosses evo7, the nova actuly beat me, 400bhp nova though  touring car spec engine,


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> Well, on the story of boy racers, and me mates nova, when i had me bosses evo7, the nova actuly beat me, 400bhp nova though  touring car spec engine,


400bhp nova! lol... id love to see that. Who in their right mind would spend that much money on a nova. Which touring car did the engine come out of? they dont do touring car novas and 400bhp through the front wheels? lol.

evo7 & 400bhp nova are both nothing compared to my mothers polo, has two 2000bhp engines out of pro alcohol dragsters in it. Will beat both of you.  Oh, and my willys also bigger than yours.



99problems said:


> I got pulled by the plod, they were pretty nice to me about it, they said to me "you will get a summons thru the post" been 10days and nothing so not sure how long it will take.. hoping that something happens like their camera wasnt rly on and they were just telling me all that to scare me into slowing down hehe but I dont know... Pulled over straight away plus it was on a quiet 4 lane motorway at 11pm on a friday so not busy at all.. dont know what will happen


Well, as they have given you a verbal notice of intent to prosecute, they now have 6 months to get the court summons out to you. When i got stopped by t5 plod he said the same and it actually took until 5months and 3 weeks until i got the summons through. By the time the case actually came to court, it was about 12month after the actual offense.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

I thought if there didnt send the notice of prosecution within 14 days they cant do anything ?? i think theres a web site called pepipoo.com or somthing like that which gives allt he loop holes.

The nova is a custom built vauxhall engine. the lad has spent thousands on the engine, has 4 65mm throttle body inlets, all the inturnals are touring car stuff, forged etc.

all in a standard GSI shell, to giv ethe unexpectied porch and ferrari a run for its money  often comes off better to


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> I thought if there didnt send the notice of prosecution within 14 days they cant do anything ?? i think theres a web site called pepipoo.com or somthing like that which gives allt he loop holes.


No. If they have pulled you, like in this guys case, they have already give you a VERBAL nip (notice of intent to prosecute), and so they then have 6 months to actually send you the summons.

If it was a camera, then they would have to send you a nip through the post within 14 days.

Either way, the police will always come out on top and unless you can afford a really expensive lawyer you`ll come off worse.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Im lucky, ive still got a clean licence, but i do have laser jamers and a snooper in the car


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

u wont have if they find that in ur car!

i got 3 points 45 in a 30...u got unlucky turbo gettin 5points for that!


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> Im lucky, ive still got a clean licence, but i do have laser jamers and a snooper in the car


Well, i had 11 points until earlier in the year, and ive a 450quid laser/radar detector and a gps based system also for fixed cameras.

Got zapped by the laser last thursday when i was overtaking a van on the motorway. I was only doing about 85mph in the 70 so hopefully i wont hear anything, but they still have another week or so to send it through to me.

On the bikes i have several tricks to stop getting caught. Firstly, not bothering to have a numberplate helps if your out on a thrash, as theres no way they will catch me without getting the helicopter out. But if you park up in town they wont like you not having a plate. But, not points for not having one, just a warning or a fine. And, the other trick is not to actually register the vehicle in your own name. One of my bikes is still registered to some bloke who had it years ago and immigrated to australia. Its had 2 different owners since then so the chances of it being traced to me are very slim.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, ive got seperate laser jammers fixed to my bumper (920 x or somthing) and a snooper S5 in the car, i got zapped by a laser doing 125 and they couldnt do anything.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

Have they got anything to prove you were doing 130mph, if not, they're fcuked, other than 'the car was going very fast', they need to prove your speed. Did they have an onboard camera? surely they would sit you a police car if you were doing that speed. They're not allowed to say 'He was doing about 130mph'. I could ask my sister if you like, she's a copper


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i'm lucky, i did 63 in 30 zone but you don't realize how fast it is until you look at the speedo. i thought I was only doing about 45 but it was 63 on the speedo. today on the way to uni, i did around 75 to 88..tough going cos it needed at least 3500revs to 4000. feck it..i made it to my lecture after a long wait in the dentists.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

turbo said:


> and ive a 450quid laser/radar detector and a gps based system also for fixed cameras.


these don't work for the mobile speed cameras do they?


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

just got done for 48 in a 30 - empty country road, fat copper jumped out of a bush - luckily I was in my gf's mini, otherwise I think I would have been in court.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

powerU said:


> just got done for 48 in a 30 - empty country road, fat copper jumped out of a bush - luckily I was in my gf's mini, otherwise I think I would have been in court.


do coppers like mini's? lol


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

LOL

I meant I was flat out from standing when I saw him and slammed on - In mine I would have been well over 60 by that point.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

MatracaBergFan said:


> these don't work for the mobile speed cameras do they?


mobile cameras are laser or radar, so a laser/radar detector will work. Problem with laser is that one hit and your nicked, so thats where the jammer comes in, it will confuse the laser for long enough for you to slow down.

the gps based systems are the only thing which will tell you where all the fixed cameras are as most of them these days are the truvelo infra red ones which dont use radar.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Cant believe i missed this one lol

Well it had to be someone, im into Novas myself 

I cant stand body kitted Nova's myself as i prefer them with the standard Gsi kit, lowered decent set of alloys ect.

like this one..










This Nova has had an engine conversion from the standard c16xe to a c20let 

currently wasting evos all day long


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Its just missing an important factor, a good engine  where the 16v engine


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Lee said:


> Cant believe i missed this one lol
> 
> Well it had to be someone, im into Novas myself
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Does the driver have compulsary burberry cap though?!


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Cheater2K said:


> Its just missing an important factor, a good engine  where the 16v engine


Cheater this has the calibra turbo 16v engine mate 

Lol at Burberry caps


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Interesting little read for you all

http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?threadid=52604&highlight=Nova


----------



## 99problems (Sep 1, 2004)

Not sure if they have the evidence on me or not they didnt show me any, how much you think it would cost to get a nova upto evo standard?! sounds like it would be a fun project hehe


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

99problems, i know a nova who already eats evos  just doesnt handle very well, 

Also, that hasnt got a calibra turbo engine in, how i know, well, the bonnet is sat properly, and there no intercooler on the front


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Cheater2K said:


> 99problems, i know a nova who already eats evos  just doesnt handle very well,
> 
> Also, that hasnt got a calibra turbo engine in, how i know, well, the bonnet is sat properly, and there no intercooler on the front


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

99problems said:


> Not sure if they have the evidence on me or not they didnt show me any, how much you think it would cost to get a nova upto evo standard?! sounds like it would be a fun project hehe


Cost of a Nova eg Gsi - £1200-£1500

Cost of C20let, 6 spd gearbox, wiring loom, drive shafts, calibra turbo breaks ect. £2500 - £3000.

Then any labour on top as the engine bay needs to be welded for extra strength 

They truely are great little sleepers mate


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

shocked how the bonnet sits properly then ?? esp as the engine needs to be moved forward and to the right to even get anywhere near close.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Lee said:


> Cheater this has the calibra turbo 16v engine mate


In which case it will be quicker than anyother car known to mankind. 



Lee said:


> Cost of a Nova eg Gsi - £1200-£1500
> 
> Cost of C20let, 6 spd gearbox, wiring loom, drive shafts, calibra turbo breaks ect. £2500 - £3000.
> 
> ...


Dont forget the huge alloy wheels, standard 4x4 suspension and 2000quid stereo system. You also have to leave your fog lights on and drive hunched up over the steering wheel. Or is that just every single nova driver in my town?

Why not just buy a scooby? My mate had a 300bhp+ imported one and sold that for 6k last year. Why not get a sierra cosworth? They are about for less then 3k now and you could spend the rest of the cash ensuring its reliable. Both would be quicker than a stock calibra turbo engine.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Turbo, a nova with calibra turbo engine in, the whole point in putting such a poweful engine in a small car is power to weight ratio, putting in a £2000 install would obviously be defeating the object.

a standard 150 bhp 2.0 16v nova would be a good enough match for renault 5 

a sierra cossie and a scooby would be destroyed by a standard evo 6, that Nova posted above went past the Evo doing 145+ mph


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Lee said:


> Turbo, a nova with calibra turbo engine in, the whole point in putting such a poweful engine in a small car is power to weight ratio, putting in a £2000 install would obviously be defeating the object.
> 
> a standard 150 bhp 2.0 16v nova would be a good enough match for renault 5
> 
> a sierra cossie and a scooby would be destroyed by a standard evo 6, that Nova posted above went past the Evo doing 145+ mph


what renault 5 are you comparing it against? A 120bhp stock on? or a 165bhp stock one with a hole pocked in 1 pipe under the bonnet? Either way, a stock(ish) 5 turbo will cost a lot lot less than a nova with a calibra engine welded in it, and certainly look better on the street as it wont just be yet another common as muck burberry wearing chav-mobile. 

I feel all warm inside knowing that that nova overtook an evo at 145+mph. Whats the insurance like on it? Id doubt if the nova would be quicker off the line. It probably took 1/2 mile to catch the evo up before it overtook it. lol.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

cant seea nova gettin close 2 a evo 0-60, surely u cant get the power down properly?? plus i wouldnt wanna crash in a nova!!


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

I wouldn't wanna be see in a Nova!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Mates nova beats an evo off the line, but like ive siad b4, touring car spec engine 2.2 n/a one. Pushing 400bhp with a limmi slip


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

powerU said:


> I wouldn't wanna be see in a Nova!


lol



Cheater2K said:


> Mates nova beats an evo off the line, but like ive siad b4, touring car spec engine 2.2 n/a one. Pushing 400bhp with a limmi slip


All through the front wheels?


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

yup, takes off at 178mph though, front ends lifts off the floor


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

his next project car is a twin engine VR6 golf in a mk1 shell  both engines pushing over 400bhp is his goal. Both running on throttle bodies


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

this has gotta be the longest thread on UK-M to


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> this has gotta be the longest thread on UK-M to


not to mention the amount of bull on here! lol.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

twin engined has been done, and just for you turbo.. yep its another Nova

650bhp

0-60 mph in 2.8 seconds

http://forums.roybacer.net/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=44835

We also have a nova beating a ferrari here

http://forums.roybacer.net/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=44833

Last but not least a Nova beating a Skyline here

http://forums.roybacer.net/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=44829

Enjoy these so called "Chavmobiles"


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

> not to mention the amount of bull on here! lol.


Point out what your trying to actuly say?


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

even if people dont belive it, its been done, im a witness of it


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Forget about novas & corsas, ive just seen possibly the funniest car related thing ever.

Search for "polski fiat" in emule or kazaa and download the 14mb movie file and watching it. fcuking rediculous, im in tears!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> this has gotta be the longest thread on UK-M to


Afraid not .. that record is still held by Princess who's 'non-biased advice' thread had over 260 replies and over 2000 views - so it currently holds both records!



L


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

the fastest road legal car is the tiger z100 wr, which does 0-60 in ibelieve 3 secs maybe 2.9

but that is the fastest

my future project is a twin hayabusa vehicle, using the chassis of a z100 wr

bikes are the future though, you make a drag bike it will beat any car off the mark

i like cars but love bikes

i have a 400 that will do 0-60 in about 3.5 and i am 19 most car drivers only dream of 0-60 in 3.5 in 40+ years of driving!

i love bikes


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

had a lil race with a AMG merc 2day there pretty quick suprised me!! still pasted him tho!

yes robin all about the bikes!!

building a drag bike for next season as we speak actually!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Lorian said:


> Afraid not .. that record is still held by Princess who's 'non-biased advice' thread had over 260 replies and over 2000 views - so it currently holds both records!
> 
> 
> 
> L


I mis her


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, i missed that thread


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

robin_3_16 said:


> the fastest road legal car is the tiger z100 wr, which does 0-60 in ibelieve 3 secs maybe 2.9
> 
> but that is the fastest
> 
> ...


The thing is, once you start swapping engines you can make any car quick. I used to be very much into hot rods. Basically street legal cars (usually really old, like 1930`s -> 1950`s) but with a big block chevy engine (or rover v8) in them. Most decent v8`s can kick out 600bhp in a road going car, which is mind blowing.

Ive a video of when jeremy clarkson used to boast each week on top gear about the latest super cars, so a bunch of hot rodders invited him to get the quickest car he could and bring it to the drag strip and they would teach him a lesson. He turned up in a cyclone pickup which as stock is as quick as a lambo diablo. They pitched it up against a street legal 1934 ford coupe, with a big block hemi engine in it. The bloke was still running his engine in, but he left the cyclone standing as if it was a bus.

One of my favourite hot rods was a completely stock looking ford anglia from the late 60`s. (harry potter car). The bloke fitted an rs500 cosworth engine in it & running gear. But, it looked stock. Around a proper race track, he was something like .4 seconds slower than a forumula 1 car. Amazing when you think he built the anglia in his garden shed.

Ive also seen a mk2 ford escort, space framed, rs500 engine kicking out 500bhp on a race track. That thing looked stock from the outside, but its the quickest car ive ever ever seen. It was leaving a ferrari f40 for dead on the back straight and nothing could keep up with it on the bends. He was getting wheelspin every time he changed gear. I spoke to the owner and he then told me that he also had nitrous on it, but darent use it! 

I know another bloke who put an escort cossy engine & 4x4 running gear into a renault 5 gt turbo.

At the end of the day its all down to what money you want to spend on something!


----------



## 99problems (Sep 1, 2004)

there is an evo7 on www.norrisdesigns.com that does 0 - 60 in 2.6 and 0 - 100 in like 5.0s hehehehe pretty quick..


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

At 70 grand?? How about a 400bhp hayabusa? for 15 grand  which would kick that evo7's **** without even trying


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

You think you've seen it all? Lets see if one of you guys can do this 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=848531&page=1


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Insanity, how about the bike on a rally track? or off road?? or in the rain?? lol, the evo would kick its **** then.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Forget about a nova, check out this Audi Estate car... yep... audi estate!!!!!!! and its racing a BMW M5 here.....

http://members.home.nl/nica23/P1010001.MOV

and heres some more info on it.... 600bhp!!!!

http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=44988


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> Insanity, how about the bike on a rally track? or off road?? or in the rain?? lol, the evo would kick its **** then.


have you ever watched bike racing in the rain? does it appear slow to you?

Well off road isn't a fair comparison with road bikes, you'd have to use a scrambler 

On the road even when I had a mildly modded 1200 Bandit (not the fastest of bikes) I never met a car that gave me anywhere near a challenge, most car drives either loose power or their balls once you get over 140


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol biker, you havnt gone againist me, speed doesnt bother me  im a looney driving. FACT: Bikes cant go round corners like cars


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> lol biker, you havnt gone againist me, speed doesnt bother me  im a looney driving. FACT: Bikes cant go round corners like cars


fact my ****!

they don't go round corners like a car, that's because they've two wheels! it doesn't mean they're slower!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, exactly, by on corners cars do leave them, cars dont need to slow down as much, esp in the wet cos we can slide easier, you cant on a bike  hehe


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

lol I really don't know where you're getting your bike knoweldge from 

I've been round corners at 160mph before (bike would only do 165) is that what you clarify as slowing down?

lol and I've had the back wheel out beside me on many an occasion. Sliding easier is not an advantage, much easier to not slide at all!

Sure the majority of cars these days are front wheel drive and we all know they can't go round corners fast without understeering!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

true true  my knowledge is just from my rally/racing history mate. but to be honest, you dont meet many bikes rallying  lol

although i did see a ferari completely abliterate a CBR the other day


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

was probably a CBR250 or 400 

And don't forget I've been in the bike scene all my life and I would say that 90% of sports bike riders can't ride for ****!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

the bike was a 1000RR. the car was an enzo though 

And also agree, most biker riders are ****, which is why it might let them down round here.

Biker, perhaps you know stuff bout doing your bike test etc then, im after doing mine for this summer.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

test is different over here mate, we don't have CBT or direct access. so you'd be better asking one of the English boys.

1000RR would probably be good for about 180... if you were able to read what it was it wasn't trying 

It's because IMHO most muppets pass their test via direct access and jump straight on to a big fast bike without really knowing what to do with it.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

I saw what it was cos is crept past me, then the enzo came up (and you dont need to read what that says) lol

Test here yeah is different, i cant do the direct access yet cos im not 21


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

also agree about everyone just doing the DD and jumpin on a bike, Ive been looking at an R6 

Prob go for somthing like a 400 though


----------



## mdrury2003 (Dec 23, 2003)

You can still take your bike test cheater but what ever bike you get will have to restricted to 33bhp or insurance will be invalid and the test mean nothing.

Have a look at a place called surepass they are spot on and gaurentee you a pass (hence the name)

Normally for a non experienced rider you will do 5 days consisting of cbt, theory , test/rider analysis, and prob a few sessions out on the road before you do your test.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Mate, any chance you could PM me with some more details, ive rode bikes on a track and when i was younger so ive got an idea of how to ride one (not properly though, lol)

Im in north wales if you know of any companies round here that could help me?


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

being restricted to 33 bhp isn't a bad thing IMHO, it's a shame they don't do similar with cars!


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> lol biker, you havnt gone againist me, speed doesnt bother me  im a looney driving. FACT: Bikes cant go round corners like cars


b*ll*cks. various magazines have done comparisions and the bike always wins. Ive a mag from 1987 when the editor of PB (Mark Foysth) pitches a fzr1000 up against a brand new 911 turbo. The bike handles, stopped, accelerated and was faster than the porsche.

More recently ive seen a mag which pitched an R1 up against a scooby turbo. Again, the bike won.!



Cheater2K said:


> the bike was a 1000RR. the car was an enzo though
> 
> And also agree, most biker riders are ****, which is why it might let them down round here. .


They must be, even a cbr1000 would p!ss all over a ferrari.


----------



## mdrury2003 (Dec 23, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> Mate, any chance you could PM me with some more details, ive rode bikes on a track and when i was younger so ive got an idea of how to ride one (not properly though, lol)
> 
> Im in north wales if you know of any companies round here that could help me?


Yeah will dig out some stuff and pass it on to you. If you have some bike experience then you may need less days training. Either way you will be assessed (sp) on your first day to see how many days are best for you.

Off the top of my head i think 5 days is around about £550ish


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

well, ill be willing to pay £550 like, traffic by work is really bad, be handy to have abike just to go inbettween it all, and beter on fuel  lol, just cost a bomb to insure both the car and the bike


----------



## mdrury2003 (Dec 23, 2003)

Biker said:


> being restricted to 33 bhp isn't a bad thing IMHO, it's a shame they don't do similar with cars!


Totally agree with that!!


----------



## mdrury2003 (Dec 23, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> well, ill be willing to pay £550 like, traffic by work is really bad, be handy to have abike just to go inbettween it all, and beter on fuel  lol, just cost a bomb to insure both the car and the bike


All i would say is do your test asap as they are changing it at some point in 2005 and it will be much more difficult and no doubt more expensive!

Not that, that is a bad thing as you would gain more knowledge and better control etc of the bike due to the stricter format of the test but it will hit the wallet hard


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

I prob wont be able to afford it till january ish, but you never know, they might give winter discounts


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

If you are under 21 you can get any bike you want, as long as you have a 33bhp restrictor fitted to it. Once you have shown the insurance company the fitting cert then you can (illegally) take the restrictor off if you want.

If you are over 21 then you can buy and ride any bike you want.

Personally I think the bikes avaliable now are stupid. When i first past my test most people got a 250 as their first bike, something like a tzr250 or kr1s kwak. Then they upgraded to 400`s after a while, then maybe a 600 and a 1000cc bike was like their 4th or 5th bike. In them days a 1000cc bike kicked out a staggering 100bhp.

Now adays all 600cc sports bikes product more than 100bhp, and the 600cc bike is pitched as an ideal first timers bike. Most people i know who pass these days get a zx6r or gsxr600 or r6 etc... all are just as quick as a 1000cc bike was a few years back. Rediculous. The manufactorers arnt helping by stopping making 400cc bikes and scrapping most of their 2 stroke bikes.

Ive been a biker for 10 years or more and have 3 at home, 2 750cc bikes and an R1. Personally im happiest on a modern 600cc bike. They are so quick, handle well, are cheap, they are easier to ride fast and you feel like you are in control on them. So, for me, an R6 or gsxr600 is ideal. But, this is the bike they are pitching at people who have just past their tests! madness!!!

So, what you get is guys starting off on a 600 and within 1 year they get a 1000cc bike then they kill themselves.


----------



## mdrury2003 (Dec 23, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> I prob wont be able to afford it till january ish, but you never know, they might give winter discounts


I doubt it but if you can get a few of you they normally do group discounts.

Also surepass dont operate in Wales but here is the link if you wanna look anyway www.a-surepass.co.uk there is bound to be loads of similar places near you


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

If i got an R6, id have it for a while, as it would be on finance. Also looking an an SV 650

And yeah, the restrictors would be removed sologns as i had the cert


----------



## mdrury2003 (Dec 23, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> If i got an R6, id have it for a while, as it would be on finance. Also looking an an SV 650
> 
> And yeah, the restrictors would be removed sologns as i had the cert


they are both very good bikes but also very powerfull for first bikes... You would be better off with something like a bandit or even a bit smaller bike really just to get you started.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

big difference in power between an R6 and an SV650 mate!

and re your comment about fuel economy... pah you're in for a shock... most bikes have 1 carb per cylinder and in a much higher state of tune than car engines, economy isn't really a reason unless you're going to buy a boring comuter bike.

I've had bikes in the past that weren't giving anymore than 30mpg!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah i know theres a big power difference, but if im gonna be going over 18 stone, i wanna it to pull me a little better


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

the SV is pretty slow in comparison to the R6 although that's not to say it's slow.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

SV is more of a touring bike, even restricted it doesnt loose much power cos of the V i belive  correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

I wouldn't say it's a touring bike mate, it's still a sports bike (IMO but perhaps not in the opinions of others) but a budget one, if it's restricted it's 33hp irrelevant if it's a V-twin, twin, inline 4 etc. some may suggest a twin would have more torque though...


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

thats what it was, more torgue, or doesnt loose much, id would illegaly derestrict it anyhow


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

I wouldn't bother removing the restrictor for a few months, because it will probably appear fast enough for the first few months even when resticted, then when you do remove it, it will be like having a new bike all over again


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i started on a RGV250 and then a cbr400 now a ninja600, i was restricted for 2 years but only kept it on for 6 months gets on ur nerves after a while,

a blasted an enzo and am evo recently no problems as with courners i lapped brands hatch quicker on my ninja than my mates race team did in there 400bhp porshe


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

I doubt a ferrari enzo would beat a 1000RR if both were really going for it. As for cornering, in the dry a top sports bike will beat any car round a bend, partly because they've got more room to manoeuvre as they only have two wheels and the rubber on them is far superior.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Im not sure if this is the same monkey boy, ive banned him untill i find out


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Personally i dont like the sv650. They just look pretty weedy, and are the lager shandy of v-twins. V-twins are different to ride tho. I had a brand new ducati 748 sps a few years back and the looks it got were amazing as it sounded like a tractor with its race termi cans on it. But, i just didnt like the powerband and it turned me into a lazy rider.... leaving it in 5th and just using the torque.

It all depends on what you want. If you want a sports bike, or more of a streetfighter bike like a bandit. The bandit 600 and the hornet 600 are both excellent fun bikes. Id prefer the hornet. Has the same sized wheels/tires as a blade so it looks the part and as there is a race series for them they are very tunable. Its the same engine as the cbr600 but with a detuned head on it. You can swap the heads and get over 100bhp out of it very easily.

If you wanted a sports bike, id get an older 600. Something from 1998. Maybe a zx6r. It would be cheaper to insure and would only cost maybe 2500->3000quid. Id also buy one with some cosmetic damage as it will be even cheaper then, and when (and you will) drop or crash it, you wont be so bothered.

Sports 400`s are cool, but most of them (appart from the zxr400) are imported from japan. The zxr400 is also a very small bike physcially. Whilst its quick, you find a lot of females ride them as they have quite a low seat height.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Thanks for the advice turbo. What do you think about the R6, i knows it abit of cash (new like) but i might take your advice and get an older bike. like the zxr6.

lol, hopfully ill only drop the bike and not crash it 

When i do pass (if i pass, lol) we should have a motor bike meet, lol, you can teach me how to ride properly then.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> Thanks for the advice turbo. What do you think about the R6, i knows it abit of cash (new like) but i might take your advice and get an older bike. like the zxr6.
> 
> lol, hopfully ill only drop the bike and not crash it
> 
> When i do pass (if i pass, lol) we should have a motor bike meet, lol, you can teach me how to ride properly then.


Well mate, a lot of my mates all past their test the other year after seeing me on my bike. And i recommended them all to buy 2nd hand bikes for a start. One bloke bought an old zzr600, another bought an older gsxr600. They were pleased as sure enough they both crashed them. They then moved up to a brand new 600 after a year or so, after they had built up some ncb with the insurance. 2 other mates bought new bikes... a new gixer600 and a zx6r. Both of them crashed them. One wrote the gixer off, the other kept dropping his 6r so much it was wreaked.

Luckily a lot of bike crashes only mess the bodywork up. Ive been hit by 2 cars before and just had to buy some new bodywork and i was back on the road. Ive got race bodywork on 2 of my bikes already - the original stuff is up the loft in mint nick ready for when i sell the bikes. lol.

The R6 is an awesome bike. But, to be honest, there isnt much between them these days. The kwack 636 is also very good. But, remember each year is different. The older cbr600`s and zx6r`s were both easy bikes to ride, with a relaxed riding position and a wide power band. Now adays, they have a more extreem racing position and a narrower powerband.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Might look for an older bike then  Rgith, ill get alll my theory and that out the way, cos i gotta re do that, also my cbt. The ill start to think more about going for my test i htink  but any more info id really appreciate it


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i'm sellin mine zx6r cheater 1996 16000miles had it for 3 years 1800quid


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

i would be intrested, lol, but i think i better pass my test first  sounds a fair price though


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

alright aint in no rush to sell i'll get some pics soon and e-mail u one


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

yeah cool,

anything done to the engine?? has it ever been restricted and happen to have the papers?? (doesnt matter if it isnt now like  )


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

just race can, k&n and dynojet kit, if u wanna tune it mate just get a bigger one lol


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, nar, just wondering whats been done  most bikes have somthing done to them, there never left standard, hehe


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

yeh. M.K is full of nobs who say "i coulda had 'im if i had me turbo sticker on properly" when gettin thrashed by a cav turbo. Although when i pass my test *touch wood* a nova is all i can afford and it just seems like harmless fun to bolt a backbox and stick a sub in the boot.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

most novas these days have 2ltr converstions, not many left now.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Also gonna keep the cally standard, cos i want both the car and bike when i pass the test


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> Also gonna keep the cally standard, cos i want both the car and bike when i pass the test


yeah, but your cally is so quick anyway you dont really need to do much to it.

like you say, most bikes have been tweaked by now. First thing anyone does is stick a 50quid race can on it. A dynojet kit isnt really needed on kwacks & a lot of bikes, you can shim the needles in the carbs to richen the mixture slightly. I spent a whole weekend stripping, changing, refitting my carbs on the R1 until I got it set up how i wanted. Must have adjusted them about 20 times. In the end i got the best results by ditching the 150quid imported jet kit from america and just shimming the stock needles.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

my engine/gear mods are:

Screamin' Eagle 204 cams, Dynojetted carb, Ness "Big Sucker" filter kit, Crane Hi-4 adjustable ignition, Barnett spring-plate clutch conversion, gearbox pulley changed to 30T for better acceleration (and it makes the top gear a useable gear, instead of it just being "overdrive"). V&H short shot drag pipes, splitfire plugs.

I have a 42mm mikuni flatslide carb waiting to go on 

but it's a harley so it's still not fast  but it's taken it (going by other peoples dyno read outs as I haven't had it on a rolling road yet) from a standard 60ish HP to high 80s. But having said that it's kicking out silly torque figures (or should be anyhow)


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Biker said:


> my engine/gear mods are:
> 
> Screamin' Eagle 204 cams, Dynojetted carb, Ness "Big Sucker" filter kit, Crane Hi-4 adjustable ignition, Barnett spring-plate clutch conversion, gearbox pulley changed to 30T for better acceleration (and it makes the top gear a useable gear, instead of it just being "overdrive"). V&H short shot drag pipes, splitfire plugs.
> 
> ...


I altered the gearing on my R1 once... never again. It was looney. Think it was an extra tooth on the front from memory. It would wheelie in 1st, 2nd and 3rd just on the throttle and even 4th was very touch & go. At 100mph in 6th it felt like I was in 3rd gear. Felt like I was riding a turbo charged 400cc bike, completely mental. Still, it was ace around the bends, meant on those tight bends i didnt have to drop it to 1st, i could leave it in 2nd and not worry about locking the back end up with the syncromesh on 1st.

Ive always wanted a harley chopper, something with mad racked front forks. Not ideal though for the very bendy and bumpy local roads around my area.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

yeah, well ive got my heart set on gettin my bike licence anyhows  so im looking forward to it.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

here is mine if you haven't seen it before: www.geocities.com/bikersharley


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

nice  i prefer my sports bikes though


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

well it's got sports bike wheels, brakes and forks


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

This thread is massive!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol  well if i get my bike next summer, ill pop over to ireland on it, i know i want to do the lands end to john of graots (sp)


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Biker said:


> here is mine if you haven't seen it before: www.geocities.com/bikersharley


nice!


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

http://www.boreme.com/bm/OCT04/a/m-kawasaki/fr.htm


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol monkeyboy thats a good one,


----------



## Stephen (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm into bikes more than cars...

Me on the R6 at Brand Hatch

http://www.pbase.com/willsolomon/image/32135214

My Ford Racing Puma... and a mates RS Focus and Zetec-S Fiesta

http://srv.fotopages.com/2/842367.jpg

Cheers,

Stephen


----------

